# 1920s Women's Fashion Outbreak



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

More here. 



> When World War One ended in 1918, people were obviously happy. So happy in fact that their collective euphoria ultimately influenced the fashion of the time. The era came to be defined by the emergence of vintage fashion, and as you can see from these pictures, it still looks awesome over 90 years later.
> 
> Before the 1920s, fashion in Western Europe was still somewhat rigid and impractical. Styles were restrictive and formal and there was little room to express yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2016)

Love these photos, SeaBreeze. I've got some vintage shots of my mother dressed to the nines, probably closer to the 1930's, that I treasure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Love these photos, SeaBreeze. I've got some vintage shots of my mother dressed to the nines, probably closer to the 1930's, that I treasure.



Would love to see them Pinky,  here's an old pic of my mother and father, not sure of the year.  Anyone else with old fashion pics, please share them here.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 15, 2016)

These are some of my favorite fashions from the Twenties.

  
I have worn middy blouses since the 1950s but haven't seen any in about 20 years.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2016)

SeaBreeze, that's a beautiful photo of your parents. They look so happy.

Guitarist, I've always liked the middy blouses too, and always liked those with the sailor collar. 

Here's a photo of my mother (in black) with either her cousin, or friend.



Another .. mom, in white, with friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Pinky, lovely photo of your Mom.


----------

